# My girls - new to the forum



## JOdii (May 6, 2011)

These are my 2 girlies 

<- Patch & Gizmo ->









Gizmo









Patch









They are dumbo's  and about 8 weeks old (according to the pet shop)


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Patch and Gizmo are cute! I have 2 females. One is dumbo and one is a fancy rat.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

So cute! love them


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

aww dumbos are adorable


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I adore Dumbos! I have one myself. Congrats on getting two beautiful girls! ;D


----------



## JOdii (May 6, 2011)

Thank you ;D
I love Dumbo's just thier little ears make them look so cute, but i just love rats in general.


----------



## SugarAndSpice (May 10, 2011)

Dumbo rats rule! Cuties!


----------



## Jamer77 (May 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------

